# Marginal ideas



## andy (28 Mar 2013)

As a head gardener, i am responsible for a large ornamental pond at work.  It has sprung a serious leak and has had to be emptied.

Some £60,000 and 150 tons of silt later, i'm in the position to get several marginal beds put in the pond.  These beds will be in the region of 5m long and 1.5m wide. They'll be filled with soil and planted with a variety of plants.

The marginal beds will be approx 3-6" below the water surface.

So for the planting.  each bed will probably have just one species in it.  iris pseudochrous, skunk cabbage, marsh marigold, pontederia cordata and arrowhead are a must.

But i need a bit of inspiration on what else to use.  Don't forget, they will be planted in at least 3-6" of water and i'd like them to be as insect and "mini-beast" friendly as possible.  Flowers would be good, flowers and nice foliage together would be fab.

You can check the progress of the pond here   Preston Rock garden - Brighton, United Kingdom - Community | Facebook

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## Henry (28 Mar 2013)

Ranunculus aquatilis is a nice native. Puts out some very nice flowers too.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Mar 2013)

Hi all,


andy said:


> skunk cabbage


 _Lysichiton_ _americanus_ is now on the "Invasive Alien" list: <
	Invasive non-native species / Royal Horticultural Society ><
	American Skunk-cabbage, Lysichiton americanus - GB non-native species secretariat >.

If I could only add one extra plant I'd definitely have _Ranunculus lingua_ (Greater Spearwort). After that probably a Bull-Rush (either _Schoenoplectus lacustris _or_ S. __tabernaemontani). _A big sedge will also be good, I like _Carex riparia _or_ C. pseudocyperus,_ _Cyperus longus_ would be another option. Amphibious Bistort (_Persicaria amphibia_) is another good one. A common garden plant that does well in the wet is "Gardener's Garters" _Phalaris arundinacea_ "Picta".

If you could mix the planting up it would be better for the wildlife. I'd definitely have a Forget-me-not,_ Myosotis scorpiodes_, the leaves are a favourite egg laying site for newts.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Mar 2013)

I would add Reedmace.


----------



## andy (29 Mar 2013)

Reedmace, bullrush etc etc is just far too invasive. Some good suggestions, keep em coming


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Mar 2013)

Iris laevigata Variegata is a must for me - it has very neatly variegated broad leaves and then blue flowers.  In the marsh marigolds you can get double yellow and white versions too which are rather nice and a little more unusual.  Another one I like, is Zandeschia aetheopica - Arum lilies - these thrive in that amount of water and if the roots are well below any ice that forms then they will survive outside.

Avoid anything too invasive such as horsetail though it is a very distinctive plant.


----------



## Mortis (5 Apr 2013)

Try Hygrophila Pinnatifida !! It grows great emerged and Id say would make a great addition with its small purple flowers


----------



## Henry (5 Apr 2013)

Mortis said:


> Try Hygrophila Pinnatifida !! It grows great emerged and Id say would make a great addition with its small purple flowers


 
But will it survive the winter? I doubt they want to be replanting every spring.


----------

